# Arching back and straining, stretching



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

All of my goats do this sometimes. They put their front and back hooves closer together, arch their backs, and strain like they're trying to pass gas or something. Is that what they're doing? Sometimes they poo afterwards.
I saw here that hunching could be a sign of cocci but I'm not sure if that that's the same kind of posture. They recently tested negative for cocci anyways. I think I saw on here a long time ago that it could be like a goat orgasm but the girls did it way before the boys were around. They've never been constipated that I know of either. Maybe it's just something that feels good to them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure you they aren't just stretching?


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

They might just be stretching. I wanted to check here to make sure it wasn't unique in any way. Does anyone else's goats do this?
Sometimes they stretch in other ways but this was questionable because of the straining/pushing look along with it.


----------



## rhawks (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm curious also! I have a 5 month old wether and a 5 month old Nigerian Dwarf doe that does this. It freaks me out every time they do it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

grindylo said:


> I think I saw on here a long time ago that it could be like a goat orgasm but the girls did it way before the boys were around. They've never been constipated that I know of either. Maybe it's just something that feels good to them?


I heard the same thing , lol&#8230;
Ive seen a couple of my goats do that as well.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Could you take a picture of them doing it? That might help us tell if its normal stretching or something different.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like stretching to me. Especially after they have been laying around a little while.


----------



## rhawks (Sep 21, 2014)

There's no way I could get a picture. I just never know when mine are going to do it, there's no warning and it only lasts seconds.


----------



## gonegoaty (May 15, 2015)

Well, glad it's not just my goat that does this!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If i had my phone….i would try to catch one of my girls doing it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It sounds normal.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Hmm.. I'll try to get a picture, too. It is tough since it happens pretty fast and random. They don't do it just after standing up. Sometimes it's a little while after they eat. Hope it is normal!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think its normal too , I've seen mine do it so many times i don't pay attention to it anymore and never had anyone sick , knock on wood :hammer:


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

Mine do it too! They stretch their backs with a bow in the middle (concave) and sometimes in the opposite manner in a severe arched back for a few seconds. Trust me--freaks the heck out of me too! They seem happy and healthy, though.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Destiny and Gizmo do it too. Especially if they are bored.


----------

